# Very Nice Hunting Sling on E-Bay !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the listing on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361075049467?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I got to tell you this is an awesome SS, it is I believe a cast stainless steel SS not bent rod like a Dankung. It is rougher looking than a Dankung (you can see the casting lines on the side all the way around) ...but it is very, very nice and weighs in at 6.65 oz ... it is pretty heavy. The SS is very, very sturdy and does not feel cheap at all, I have no doubt it will handle the heaviest of tubes or double tube sets for sure, I could not bend it with my hands at all ! I have a few Dunking slings and can't bend them either with my hands, I'm sure this sling will hold up to major abuse.

The ergo shape fits my hand very well and I think this will make for a great hunting SS and will handle heaviest of tubes I'm sure. The handle hole is big enough for my pinky and my four finger to fit in ...very comfortable. My thumb and index finger ride comfortably under the bend tube holes ... again very comfortable.

The finish is a sort of ugly camo OD, but for what it is it is fine.

What I have failed to mention is that the price is $13.99 and shipping is free !!! IMHO it is a great deal, I purchased a couple more after opening the receiving the first one this afternoon via USPS .... a great Xmas present for those sling shot interested folks at a very reasonable price for sure !

I think you take this sling, loaded up with double/pseudo 17/45's or double/pseudo 20/50's a bag of .44 lead or 1/2" - 9/16" steel and you are on your way !

Just my first observations of this sling ... If others have it and have given it some serious field testing I would love to hear ;- )

Thank you for your time.

wll


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I totaly though that was a dangkung when I first look , I just bought one .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> I totaly though that was a dangkung when I first look , I just bought one .


Have you got it yet ?

The tubes are way to short, and the pouch is not to my liking, but once it is set up, it should be an awesome hunting "go To" sling. If you can't shoot em, you could beat em over the head with it, it is built like a tank !

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting wll. Good price for a nice looking ergo frame. It looks like the dealer has the same frame in polished form as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-inflection-Stainless-Steel-SlingShot-Rubber-is-suing-Hunting-Catapul-S-17/311123736458?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3D93dca6dadc52452280a55adaa1ebdb13%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D361075049467&rt=nc


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wll said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I totaly though that was a dangkung when I first look , I just bought one .
> ...


Tubes on these ebay slingshots are usually way too short ... but other than that I have had good luck with ebay slingshots. Despite all the hate.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just received that same slingshot. It came with a holster. All I wanted was the holster. I gave the slingshot to my nephew who really likes it a lot. It sure has a lot of weight behind it is right


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting wll. Good price for a nice looking ergo frame. It looks like the dealer has the same frame in polished form as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-inflection-Stainless-Steel-SlingShot-Rubber-is-suing-Hunting-Catapul-S-17/311123736458?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3D93dca6dadc52452280a55adaa1ebdb13%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D361075049467&rt=nc


Yes, I saw that and I will order that one also. I was just looking at my sling again and it really is an very fine unit at an incredible price point. I asked the seller some technical questions and he had no idea what I was talking about, so obviously he is just a seller and knows nothing about sling shots except what he is told by the manufacturer. Either way it does not matter because the end product is very, very good IMHO.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

these are pretty neat shooters they always seem to be really small or is it just me


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> these are pretty neat shooters they always seem to be really small or is it just me


This particular metal sling is not small by Chinese slingshot standards, it is pretty big and it has a very solid hefty feel, it does not feel cheap at all.

I will take some more pics of the seam lines on the sling so you guys and gals can analyze it better, This seller has pretty good reviews 99,5, but the mold marks are of something to note. I searched the net and have seen none like this have any trouble so I do feel safe, especially with it's fork thickness of about 3/8 of an inch !

And like it has been said before, all casting is not the same, I'm sure you more experienced shooters can fill in the details ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > these are pretty neat shooters they always seem to be really small or is it just me
> ...











Here is a pic of the seam line, the diameter of the frame is .365+ underneath the eyelets, and the eyelets are .375 diameter. You can see the casting line going around the eyelet and then going into the frame itself. like I said this thing is tough, but it is a casting, not a heated bent stainless steel rod like Dankung !

This sling is also non magnetic the Dankung slings, even though they are stainless are slightly magnetic. I would like to know if the sliver version is magnetic or not.

Anyway if some one has this *same* sling I would like to hear your reports.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*GOOD NEWS and BAD NEWS*:

*The good:*

I took the sling out this morning and it handles like a dream, very comfortable for me. Will add a wrist sling and then I'm pretty much ready to go. (a few mods will come as mentioned below).

Was shooting Kent 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 in a pseudo configuration and the tubes are stretching a bit, they are 10" now, I need to take an inch off and test again. Shot 5/8 marbles and 112gr lead egg sinkers .... both did not have the zip I want for hunting ! Shot my other slings with 1745 double and with pseudos ...great ! Shot my Kent tubes in 1/8id x .1/16w x 1/4od in a pseudo set up and it really sends them, a great hunting set up, testing still going on but this may be my go to set up !

*The bad:*

Well I wrote the seller to find out if this sling is stainless stell or alloy ... he responded :

"I'm very sorry
S - 17 AND s-18 , is zinc alloy
But the quality is very good,
Not easy to damage
Our already all change title,
If you are not satisfied
Please tell us
We can get a refund,
Give you increase the trouble,
We very much regret
Kind regards

- auspiciousmall"

Well, that is a bummer for sure, but like I said it is built very, very well. I checked the units that I could find on the net that had broken and they were nothing like the size and frame thickness of this unit.

What I will do as a precautionary measure is put shrink tubing around the fork and eyelet rod and then re-install rubber tubing on the fork area.The shrink tubing will ask as a barrier should the alloy ever become week and stop it from coming back on me should it break.The rubber acts as a finger and thumb position area as before and also offers some protection.

I will report as things go on, anybody that has the S-18 or S-17 model, let me know your findings or any testing you do !

The other thing I might add is the distance from the rubber tubing and the fulcrum point of my thumb and forefinger is about an inch .... and you would need TREMENDOUS FORCE to break that, and I don't see that happening, there is not the leverage needed to break that metal IMHO.

*My Thoughts:*

All in all I'm happy with the shape of the sling and the way it shoots. I'd be lying if I said I don't mind that it is not stainless steel, because of that it is just a well built zinc slingshot, worth $13.99 at the most, but no more ! If I had it to do again I don't know if I would get it ....but like I have said, it is built well from what I can see, and like I said it appears to be a tank as far as strength is concerned.

I will send pics when I install the shrink tubing and re install the rubber tubes on the forks.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's unfortunately that the S-17 and S-18 are zinc alloy. Thankfully the dealer responded to your questions with an honest answer. I wonder how many other Ebay frames are advertised as stainless steel but are really zinc alloy. I thought this frame looked pretty good too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Green-Braid-Handle-Hunting-Slingshot-Retroflection-Stainless-Steel-Catapult/301353599622?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3D28d18ac46faa4f939ea3af579005e6a9%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D311123736458&rt=nc


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It's unfortunately that the S-17 and S-18 are zinc alloy. Thankfully the dealer responded to your questions with an honest answer. I wonder how many other Ebay frames are advertised as stainless steel but are really zinc alloy. I thought this frame looked pretty good too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Green-Braid-Handle-Hunting-Slingshot-Retroflection-Stainless-Steel-Catapult/301353599622?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3D28d18ac46faa4f939ea3af579005e6a9%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D311123736458&rt=nc


Ya, I'm pretty leery now, but at least he was honest with me and changed his posting, even though zinc I don't think is steel, but I could be wrong ?

And like I said i shot it today, and it does shoot well and is very tough I think. I do like the fact that it is heavy and does not feel cheep, or feel that it will break !

If you get one let me know your feelings on it, I'm interested.

wll


----------

